# Hazel eyes and light brown nose



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a serious fault if you're showing, but obviously you're not so it doesn't matter  It's rare, but only because it's wrong from a breed standard point of view, so it's certainly not "rare" in the sense that it would be desired. As long as you love your pup, nothing else matters! I am sure s/he is beautiful and cute as can be.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I've not seen a Golden with Green or Hazel eyes but I think I've seen Tollers with them. 

Here's a good pic of Tollers:
http://www.duck-toller.co.uk/dwa06.jpg


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a picture of a Chessy puppy, very cute. Does your puppy look like this, what color is she?


----------



## soul (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is my sweet boy (who was not too happy about being awoken for a picture :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a little sweetheart!!!! Don't know a lot about noses and eyes and stuff, but I do know **** cute when I see it~and I'm looking at it!!! What's that little rascals name???


----------



## soul (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! We are still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nugget's eyes were almost the same color as his coat. His nose started out black, but as he aged and was out in the sun his nose faded to a pinkish brown.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

ACC is right-you don't see it often (hopefully) because it is considered a serious fault per the breed standard. You've got a cute little guy and this should in no way detract from his lovability as a pet!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

what a cutie!!  Maybe someday it'll be the new trend LOL. Well, I think it's adorable  Who could resist that face!


----------



## soul (Aug 11, 2007)

THanks everyone! I was just curious about it. We have no plans of showing him. He's just part of the family and we love him no matter what his eye/nose color. 

By the way... I'm enjoying seeing everyone's pics and links throughout the forum.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! He sure is cute! Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I probably shouldn't mention this, but there are plenty of what I call "nose painters" participating in AKC conformation events.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is definitely a Golden! What a cutie pie...

And yup, Vern you're right about that, too. I think I have even seen nose paint for sale AT dog shows (along with chalk, etc).


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a soulful face, no wonder you're in love! Keep sharing pics, please and let us know what his name is gonna be! Welcome


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nose paint?! You mean they actually black the dogs nose with paint? Doesn't the judge notice?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...he's beautiful! What a keeper!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a cute puppy! No matter what his eye or nose color, he will no doubt be a great family dog.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Nose paint?! You mean they actually black the dogs nose with paint? Doesn't the judge notice?


You know... I saw a golden at a show that had incredibly rich coat color - very uniform - too uniform - like it was dyed! :no: Wonder if it was?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has a great soulful face. i have never heard of nose paint, but shouldnt be surprised. 
My brother in law grows Christmas trees and they sometimes use some type of green spray paint on them. Not regular paint something for the trees.


----------

